
Top Custom Colors In YC-HN Top Bar - kirubakaran
http://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors
======
pg
They're not sorted.

~~~
kirubakaran
Can you show counts please?

------
aston
Straight c's is where it's at.

~~~
danielha
#eee > #ccc

